# Got a new pony...



## roxy's_mom (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share a couple pics of my new pony. I'm going to be using him in local shows in the driving classes. His name is Knick Knack. He's a 5 y/o gelding. He's not registered so we don't know if he's a hackney or shetland but I guess you would just call him a grade pony. The top pic was taken right after his pervious owners had gotten him. The bottom pic is me driving him a couple weeks ago at their farm. Sorry the pics are so blurry and big, couldn't resize them or get them clearer. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 17, 2006)

: Beautiful!


----------



## alphahorses (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice. Congratulations! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 18, 2006)

He is very very nice! My faverit color actually, he could pass as a shetland by appearance but he most likely has no shetland in him.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jul 19, 2006)

yep! Bay, that is my favorite color as well. He looks like a very nice boy! Congrats, it is always exciting to see what everyone is getting especially when im trying so hard not to be looking and buying....



:


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jul 24, 2006)

He's very handsome! When I see him, I think of Hackney.



:


----------



## MDMminis (Jul 24, 2006)

Very pretty. Yup i see hackney, my last hackney was pure black and not to jump on the banning pony wagon but "ALOT" of people agree that hackneys are not kid safe ponies or good ponies at all. There high strung and very snotty hard to handle etc. My hackney dragged me threw stone for 15mins, he also tried pinning me to the stall wall and such very mean and he was 22yrs.old and thought he was a 3yr.old stud. :no:


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 24, 2006)

Not all hackney horses or ponies are horrible, hot, and ill mannered MDM!!! Every breed has a huge variety of personalities... I have noticed most of the time it's the handler and how they are trained and raised that truly makes their temperament set in. The hackneys are shown "hot" and that is how they are handled and trained. They have a lot of energy, and if it's appropriately managed they are smart and eager-to-please. My friend has the most fantastic Hackney Horse and the mare is simply wonderful.

Not all minis are sweet and dopey, not all Moderns are hot and crazy, not all old-style-children's-shetlands are bratty and ill-mannered, not all draft horses are gentle giants, not all Arabs are crazy, not all QHs are cow savvy and mellow, not all Laborador retrievers are great family pets, not all.....

Andrea


----------



## MDMminis (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok i can crearly tell you don't like me disney but lets put your aggression behind us. Because your blowing this way out i simply said how mine acted and i think she should watch him and such. Arabians bred for there fire temperments, Labs bred for family and guarding, pit bulls bred to fight, drafts bred for work, qhs bred for cow herding and western events, miniatures bred for many showing reason. Anything else you'd like to pamper the class about?

I've had a hackney so if you want to take this with the Admin i'm fine with that, i'm not trying to be rude just know facts and would like to share them. If you have a problem with me take it direct don't try and ride me all over in here. I'd like to act alittle more mature about this. I want to know if you can.. :no:


----------



## CLC Stables (Jul 24, 2006)

Disney.............I agree with you...............

Handler and Training are MUCH MORE A KEY.

I have some neighbors who's pit bull I would put a toddler with..................2 doors down from them, I would give their pit bulls nothing more than a bullet................

And that carries through on so many cases...........I didn't see ya jumping out of line Disney, its okay.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont really see to much hackney, he doesnt have the movement or action (from the pic) and i just dont see the hackney look. Only hackney feature i see is the head.

Disney i agree! My sister currently has a 12HH hackney pony and my 4yr old nephew can walk her for hours ...she is handled daily and gentle as he can be ...imagine that! The hackneys that show are bred to be that way and thats generally how the judges like them. The show hackneys are show hackneys, pet hackney ponies are obviously not going to be like the hackneys you see at shows.

Your getting a shetland pony colt if im not mistaken and you plan to show it. If you got pulled around and beat up by a older hackney pony i dont think you can handle a shetland colt flipping over with you at a show and dragging you around because we all have heard how 'badly behaved' the shetlands are and how they have that 'hot pony attitude' as you would call it



:. Training is an amazing thing



:.

But anyway, the pony looks to have some welsh in him maybe ..he has the overall body style, look and movement.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments. I don't know what kind of pony he is but he sure moves nice and so far has a sweet, want to please attitude but every horse is different and no matter how sweet they can be they can turn on you just as fast. They people that had gotten him from were going to break him to ride for little kids but he just was to high strung and way to nervous to even ride. That's why they thought he would be better suited to drive. When we had first hitched him he acted like a totally different horse that even the people that owned him were really surprised by his attitude change. So now he has home with me to become my driving pony.

This horse along with my mini that I have are currently stabled at a barn that uses the Belgian draft horses for work and show. All of these horses seemed to be well manner but they were picked partly b/c of their personalities and how well they would work with the other horses that the stable owns.

I have one question tho. He has such a small petite head on him that I can't find a regular halter that fits him nicely. The one that I had bought was Hamilton weanling size halter and it is just WAY to big for his head even at all the last ajustable holes. Were would be the best place to find a halter for him? Should I just go with an extra large mini halter? Info is welcome.

Thanks again for the compliments. Keep them coming.

Becky McMath


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm a weanling Hamilton doesn't fit him? He DOES have a very petite little pony head, verrrrrrry cute face. I would try a mini halter for sure. Sometimes the ponies are so hard to judge size. My new 43" modern Shetland pony has a 3" bit. THREE INCHES! I was VERY skeptical when the seller told me that but sure enough, she got here and is very comfortable in a three inch bit. My 32" mini stallion I used to have didn't have a mouth that small! I am finding the Shetlands (and I think your pretty boy is mostly Shetland of some type, he has a classic look about him) are very hard to fit to things.

Congrats on your pony!

(And MDM... I am not jumping on you or going out of my way to attack you. I just didn't understand why you started slamming a whole breed of horse when someone was just excited to show off their new beautiful driving horse. There are huge fans of the Hackney breed on this board and ponies of all types, and we all know there are outstanding individuals in every breed)


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 24, 2006)

Well he looks like a wonderful pony and seems to be a cute little H/J type. VERY NICE pony congrats I am not seeing Hackney although I have had wonderful experiencs with Hackney ponies (even though there movement isnt my thing)

for as many as you can find that have had wonderful experiences there are that many who have had bad.. lets face it our breed (minis) are shetlands and they have had a horrible reputation mostly due to the fact that they are largely a kids breed and that brings it all back to like Disney said training


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2006)

hes a beautiful pony! you will have so much fun with him. crunch is a 37" mini/shetland and wears a mini sized halter as his head is so small.

I also agree that it all comes down to how a horse is handled and trained. I have friends that breed and show modern ponies and they get so mad at people saying they are too hot and crazy etc. I watched them get a couple ready at the world show. those ponies stood there patiently getting their ears clipped etc. But when they go to the ring they know its time to SHOW!!


----------



## Horselvr23 (Aug 1, 2006)

What a Beautiful Horse, where did you find him? I am currently looking for a new pony. If you can give me any tips or point me in the right direction. I have checked out a few sites that sell them:

Horsefinders.com

Myequinesource.com

If anyone knows of some more good ones, or where they recommend that would be great.

Thanks




:


----------



## runamuk (Aug 1, 2006)

That is a darling pony. If he is wearing as small a halter as you mentioned then he has a tiny muzzle and in my opinion based on just those photo's you have a wonderful WELSH gelding. I don't come to the forums much anymore but was scanning them the last couple of days and I have to say Disney was right on about breeds and misconceptions



: .......that pony of yours displays almost no hackney characteristics......of course I am not an authority I have only worked with a few hundred different horses and ponies over the year's



: and ruff n tuff is right on with the hunter jumper feel.............great mover...........good luck and most important have tons of fun with him :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

